# why do bodybuilders progress better squatting lighter weight compared to heavy weight



## Guest

I was chatting to Shaun Joseph Tanvanier in my gym few weeks back, and Ive seen the guy squat once 240kg for 6 deep reps with belt on, now he said he only goes to around 140kg for high reps,

Why do bodybuilders feel the need to only use light weight for squat, theres a big difference between using 240kg and 140kg, he could use say 200kg for 20 reps if he really wanted to push it, but isntead choses 140kg for 20 reps or so.

Does using lighter weight on squat help a bodybuilder stay more strict? Or does legs respond to light weight?


----------



## GHS

I wouldn't say legs respsond better to light weight.

Different people will react differently to different types of training.

Shaun obviously responds well to lighter weights and more reps where legs are concerened but others may need to go as heavy as possible for low reps to really pack the mass on there legs.

Its person dependant mate.

Although Shaun is an amazing bodybuilder and will go far in the sport, what he does in his training might not suit you best.


----------



## mrmasive

i think it's an individual thing. I had bad knees (strained my patella tendons) a few years back so couldn't squat or lift heavy and i made some great gains doing light weights and high reps. When i made a full "recovery" i went back to doing heavy squats but never made the gains in terms of leg size so i mix it up these days :thumb:


----------



## Guest

yeah I remember some old school bodybuilders, think one was frank zane who only squatted with 100kg for reps


----------



## gold95

i'm guessing all the PLs are either at the gym or working coz they'll not like the idea of anyone doing light squats lol...

in terms of strength if some1 can squat say 140 x 10 when they can squat 200 x 10 their legs will be much stronger/bigger but with SJT my guess is it's something to do with blood volume & i'm imagining he does quite a few other leg exercises.

i think there is something to say for slightly higher reps for bodybuilding. i used to do lots of heavy (heavy for me, the kind of weight the guys on here start warming up with) at low reps & after coming back after back injury i don't want to push it too far so do higher reps (8-10) & my legs are bigger than they were then. but f#ck 20 reps....

i forgot to mention his legs are f#ckin amazing!!!


----------



## Guest

yee I guess 140 for 20 reps, if Shaun did sets of it, then it would really hurt, and if going for volume the pump in the legs would be imense.

If honest, I can squat 200kg raw for reps but still dont get that much of a pump and would say my legs have responded to lower weight and maybe more mind-muscle conection with stricter form


----------



## nibbsey

The thing is, when you get to a size you are relativly happy with and lets be fair SJT won't get a lot bigger purely because he'd overstep the 202lb mark come pro time and that is coming!

Higher reps will etch more detail into your quads so you would have a far better appearance on stage and lets face it there is a severe lack of that kind of attention to detail in the top flight amateurs in this country, not all mind the ones that pay the attention are the ones trhat win..


----------



## BLUTOS

Of the few guys I know who go on stage and have tried competing, they are focused on the visual impact of the leg, me pals who do strongman on the strength and years ago when I played rugger on the ability to scrum and ruck.

Horses for courses, if you can get the sweep size n seperation squating light n high reps, go for it.


----------



## rodrigo

certainly i get better pumps from 12-15 r5eps apposed too 6-10 ,but i bet them guys who are competing are now more shapin and maintainin cos at one stage they bust a gut with the kilos on the bar


----------

